
Design in Tech Report 2016 – KleinerPerkins - artur_makly
http://www.slideshare.net/kleinerperkins/design-in-tech-report-2016/
======
artur_makly
a key design trend left out in this report, is something called ‘Co-Creation’.

This powerful new UX enables once passive ‘zombie’ consumers to become
‘activated’ and take part of the design process, thus adding greater meaning
to their purchase/creation..and effectively transforms them fundamentally over
time.

Successful examples of “Democratized Design”:

Polyvore.com, Cava.com, JuicyCanvas.com

